# Gesshin Kagero Western Restock and Update



## JBroida (Sep 26, 2016)

We just restocked a bunch of western Gesshin Kagero today... you can find them here on the website:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-kagero/western-handle

Along with the restock, we've made some changes to the series. The gesshin kagero series now comes with a saya for example. Oh... and a box too (so, no more padded knife case sadly, but we still have them for sale). They also are a bit thinner overall (which means a bit less distal taper), and are a bit thinner behind the edge too.

Anyways, here's what the new ones look like (this is a 210mm gyuto as the example):

















and this is a 240mm gyuto, because the picture had better depth of field:





Anyways, we hope you enjoy 'em while they last.

-Jon


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 26, 2016)

Purchased.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 26, 2016)

already packing yours up


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Sep 27, 2016)

Aw damn, of course these would come back in stock the same month I'm going to Vegas, bought 4 new tires, have 2 weddings to attend and my best friend's Birthday, my credit card is crying....

Hoping these are still around in a month or so....or I get lucky in Vegas


----------



## JBroida (Sep 27, 2016)

they should be... we've got a decent number in stock


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Sep 27, 2016)

Yay! When I stop hemorrhaging green I'll have to see about grabbing one


----------



## JBroida (Sep 27, 2016)

all you need to do is just win in vegas


----------



## mark76 (Sep 27, 2016)

I've long been interested in a powdered steel kitchen knife. A pity the steel is not listed here.

But the profile and geometry look good. And I like the simple clean look of the knife.

Any experiences with this knife?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 28, 2016)

they literally just came in this week, so aside from the people who have gotten them in store, i doubt anyone has received theirs in the mail yet... so aside from me, i dont think anyone has any experience yet with them.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a foolproof Vegas strategy to get rich, I plan to play Roulette the entire time and bet on both black and red every spin. No way I can lose then!


----------



## mark76 (Sep 28, 2016)

What's your experience then, John?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey Jon, are the wa handled kageros also going to change? Profile remains the same?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 28, 2016)

mark76 said:


> What's your experience then, John?



positive so far... the thinner overall grind has been nice, though the tip is not quite as thin. I'm pretty happy with how they came out.

@labor of love the western ones are actually now more similar to the japanese style ones. The japanese handled ones will not be changing.


----------



## Steampunk (Sep 28, 2016)

JBroida said:


> positive so far... the thinner overall grind has been nice, though the tip is not quite as thin. I'm pretty happy with how they came out.
> 
> @labor of love the western ones are actually now more similar to the japanese style ones. The japanese handled ones will not be changing.



So the wa-handled ones will retain the original grind style with the same distal taper as before? 

- Steampunk


----------



## JBroida (Sep 28, 2016)

Steampunk said:


> So the wa-handled ones will retain the original grind style with the same distal taper as before?
> 
> - Steampunk



The wa handles ones already were different from the original western ones... now the western and wa match


----------



## Steampunk (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info, Jon!


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 28, 2016)

Just opened the box. Knife looks great.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 29, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> Just opened the box. Knife looks great.



let us know what you think when you have time to use and sharpen it


----------

